# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  White room

## Waterknight

I often find myself in a completely white room with absolutely know scenery. I have a full 3D movement in the room as in I can either walk straight or up or down any direction I can think of I can walk and I can sit down anywhere as if the is a chair there. Its not really a room either because there are no walls it is just a blank enviroment.

Most commonly these dreams have just me and normally a girl that I will just sit and talk to for a while.

Does anyone else have dreams of this room where there is absolutely nothing around and physics dont exist?

----------


## WakataDreamer

It's called a Construction Room, but normally you have to make it, it's not just there on it's own...

Hold on, I just made a post about this... here.





> If it gets really bad, with things manifesting out of control, just wipe the entire slate clean. Put yourself in a Construction Room (I believe that's what the term is). That means a completely blank dream. All whiteness, with you in the center and nothing else at all. Then let your subconscious fill in a brand new setting, or create your own with your subconscious filling in the gaps for you (populating it, creating DCs, finer detail, etc).
> 
> (If you're wondering, it's called a Construction Room because some people wipe their dream clean like that and then use the lack of distractions to create stuff, like teleportation machines or superweapons and such. They then jump back into the dream with their creations and use them -- you can do whatever you want.)

----------


## Waterknight

I have never put myself in one or ever made anythin out of it. Does it act the same way where you have full 3D movement if you put yourself there on purpose?

For me it just gives me quality time with no distractions with the people I care about.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Everything depends upon how you want it to be (if you're lucid), or how your subconscious chooses it to  be (if you're not).

So, if you're lucid and you want full 3D movement, then make it so ("enable it," if you will).

If you're not lucid then it's up to whatever particular mood your subconscious is in, however normal 3D movement tends to be the norm in dreams, and it's really up to whether or not the nonlucid you decides to walk up or sideways or whatnot.

----------


## Waterknight

I have never been able to have 3D movement in a dream besides this white room. Well scratch that with flying I can move in any direction but I have never been able to walk in any direction except in that enviroment.

Suprisingly something so obvious as being able to go wherever I want regardless of whether or not there is a path to it doesnt register to me as odd. I just accept it and walk on.

Haha if I ever find myself in that room again and do become lucid I hope I dont fall from realizing that I dont know which way is up or down lol

----------


## daeryk

I've had a dream similar to this years ago.  I can't speak for you personally, but the white color of this void you find yourself in symbolizes mental or emotional purification.  In my personal life at the time I was going through a very rough patch.  It was a time where I was facing negative life situations, and with other symbols in my dream it was clear that the message of the dream was one of facing negativity, and having my life and mind cleansed.

Walls in dreams can represent barriers, or known beginnings and endings.  So if there are no walls in this infinite white space, it could represent your life facing this same purification I experienced where you can't see any beginning or ending to the process.  It's almost like the dream is speaking to you with symbols that you are dealing with problems, but you can't see where it started or where it will end.  Or the void could be a symbol that is like purgatory.  The infinite white space representing your mental state where you are confused or can't figure out which direction to take while undergoing this time of purification in your life.

----------


## Waterknight

I guess that could make sense. But if thats the case what does it mean to have just one other person in the space. It is almost always a girl. I think it was my best friend fred once but every other time it is always a girl. We just sit and talk but i can never remember the conversation when I wake up.

----------


## daeryk

You have to remember that dreams are a language of symbols.  Everything you experience in a dream is a symbol.  So these friends of yours are aspects of your own personality based on the one thing that stands out the most about them.  Either that or your projections of them.

An unknown girl represents a feminine aspect of yourself that you can't recognize in yourself at the current moment.  One that is intuitive, sympathetic, creative, or even a symbol for someone you desire.

----------


## Waterknight

The only unknown females in my dreams are for sex. I always know the people in the white room and sex is always the last thing on my mind.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Imho symbols in dreams is bullshit, your brain generates whatever the hell it feels like and it's not trying to signify "emotional healing" to you or whatever... it's just a freaking white room, and your brain has decided that it likes putting you in this room, that's all, there's honestly no deeper meaning, it's just a dream... dream interpretation was invented to part fools and their money. Your subconscious is being lazy, plain and simple.  :smiley:

----------


## daeryk

Well, that's because you haven't made any attempt to study the symbolism in dreams.  Read Gillian Holloway's book "The Complete Dream Book" that is based on 28,000 actual dreams while interviewing people about their lives, or study actual dreams yourself.  After a while it becomes painfully obvious that there are symbols that are universal and appear to everyone in the world, while others are limited to certain culture.   Most dream interpretation is being held hostage by people who have make no scientific analysis.  If you make a serious academic study of dreams you can't avoid seeing that dreams are a language.

If you want proof that absolutely everything in a dream is a symbol then create symbols yourself on paper and ask before you go to bed ask for them to show up to communicate certain meanings to you.  Start small.  Blue is positive, and red is negative.  See where it takes you.

----------


## Shwaleti

I can believe that dreams are a language and that if one were to study their own dreams and their lives side by side they could find these symbols, but i can't believe that these symbols are universal.  No one experiences life in the same way.  Not everyone sees and orange and thinks it would be delicious to eat...

to waterknight perhaps your mind has put you in this white room to take away any distractions so that you can focus on this girl whether it be her physical entity or what she has to say.  You mentioned you never remember what your conversations are about; maybe this dream has been happening frequently because there is an important message you haven't yet received.

----------


## daeryk

You don't see the universal symbolism because you have no experience studying dreams.  I've spent the last year and a half studying real dream databases, interpreting real dreams and I can say with absolute confidence that there is a universal language.  It's so obvious after real study because when I interpret many people's dreams they think I'm psychic, when in fact I have no such ability and read nothing but the language.

For example alligators, cats, tigers, houses, cars, cookies, mirrors, and all kinds of other symbols are all universal.   Colors are universal, skin color means the same thing to almost everyone of the same race.  For example black people in dreams are almost always symbols for desirous personality traits to almost all white people based the stereotype of black being primitive, sexually promiscuous, and poor.

I've spent real time with real people, and unless you have that you can't really comment on the issue with any certainty.

----------


## Waterknight

I dont believe that symbols of anything can be universal. I say this because we would not know that the sky is blue if we were not told that it was blue. Nothing in this world has meaning unless we apply a meaning to it.





> Some Nguni languages of southern Africa, including Tswana utilize the same word for blue and green



 Would these people have the same symbols for different colors that they dont even distinguish from one another?

----------


## daeryk

Just because a single remote culture has a word to describe two colors it doesn't mean that the symbolism is lost for the rest of humanity.  The symbolism of dreams transcends culture.  Your argument is a hasty generalization that doesn't consider the possibility that these African cultures are actually experiencing these colors in their dreams with the same meanings as an American, or French person.  Their cultures are a simply unaware of it like many others.  Just because a culture has developed doesn't mean that it can't be wrong, and verbal language doesn't necessarily mean that the dream language will be effected in any way.

Being the told the sky is blue is irrelevant.  The question is how does blue make you feel, or think?  That's something every human being is capable of no matter how advance their culture is.

The fact is you have little experience.  Anyone who has dedicated themselves to the study of dreams while observing real people in an objective manner will attest to the obvious, which is that through symbolism dreams are clearly reflecting the inner workings of a person's mind and their mental or emotional state.

The biggest hurdle to understanding what I'm saying, and actually seeing it for yourself is an honest and dedicated study.  People just don't care, and they never bother to think about anything they are thinking.  On top of this our arrogance as a human race ignores the possibility of God or something greater than mankind that has developed this language.  Science sterilize God as a factor, and religion embarrasses itself with ambiguities.   Few professionals attempt studies that are objective, that aren't dedicated to preconceived theories,  aren't held hostage to the fear of what peers think, and that are open to all possibly.    Because of this we have a sorry state of affairs in the study of dreams that allows people who have no idea of what they talking about to inform the rest of us through literature that is no better than a bad horoscope reading.

The reality of the situation is that to understand what I'm saying you'd have to undertake a personal study into dreams that realized that 50% of everything you read or hear about dreams is wrong.  That even with a fully stocked library of nothing but dream dictionaries, and a dream database that contained hundreds of thousands of dreams, you'd still spend years decoding it as you created your own dictionary.  And none of it would even be possible to begin if you weren't capable of being completely without ego as the ego would never allow you to pursue it.

----------


## mikeac

I think daeryk is /mostly/ correct.

I think this dream can be interpreted any way you want.  A white room with only one person you talk to can mean a past life person you know (if you believe in that stuff), a female partner to make you feel whole, etc.  It depends on whats happening in your life.

----------


## Waterknight

Ok its a different person every time pretty much and it is always someone that I really know. And this isnt even what this topic was about. I didnt ask for an analysis I asked if anyone else has experienced it.

But no I do not see any kind of symbolism in it. except for maybe it is just showing a desire. It is always someone that I havent seen for a while or if I do there are distractions. The white space provides a location where nothing will interfere

----------


## mikeac

Well, to make it direct, no I have not experienced anything like that.

----------

